# Necesito un buen traductor técnico ingles - español



## FelipeLJ

Hola amigos, necesito con urgencia algun traductor para traducir un texto sobre POWER LINE CARRIER (portadora en linea de potencia), los traductores que tengo no son técnicos y necesito un traductor específicamente de electronica.


----------



## Nacho

Alguna vez estuve buscando un traductor técnico, pero como no encontré, utilice el de google y el de altavista y créeme no me fue tan mal. 

http://www.google.com.co/language_tools?hl=es

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


Nacho.


----------



## emmanuel

hola soy manuel.
como veras existe un traductor de ingles a español y viceversa que tambien funciona con varios idiomas mas. el programa de llama Power Translator que produce una compañia llamada Global Link.
creeme esto te sera de mucha ayuda.


----------

